# Navarre Pier waste



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

Saw a guy catch a nice stingray on a pomp jig. So he couldn't get it on the pier and I guess he didn't want to loose his $2.35 jig and had someone gaff it. He then got his pomp jig and throw the creature over the side. what a waste.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

What should he have done???


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sharks gotta eat...could have made scallops outta it. It may have lived if they gaffed it in a wing.


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> What should he have done???


cut the line.....like anyone else who cares about not being wasteful.

you dont always catch what you want to catch, but that doesnt mean you have to kill your catch over a damn pompano jig like a cheap ass.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I've walked on that peir and it seems really High off of the water... would a 50' peice of mono from the cut line risk intangling a seaturtle or a seabird once the hook rusts and frees it'self from the Beautiful stingray leaving a 50' timebomb of Death drifting in the surf??? ....... What a moral dilemma to be faced with. I'm glad it was not me...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

If it was returned to the water it went back in the food chain.Like said,sharks,crabs,other fish will eat it.No Worries.Not a waste.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't understand why anybody who fishes a pier or bridge wouldn't have a net on a string.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

some people just don't get it...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

There were plenty of nets on strings on that pier today and plenty of Asians who would have been proud to have it. Not that there's a shortage of them but I equate what happened to a lack of education.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

I would not call it a waste except for the instance that someone would have used it for food or bait. I would more like call it a shame or needless killing. He could have asked someone for help with a net OR he could have walked it as far back as the tunnel building and it would not have been so much line to cut off. OR just pull and break off. Would probably break off a lot lower than if someone cut it from rail height.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's not like there ain't a crapload of skates and rays - they're plentiful. 

When you pull a stunt like that, it gives the PETA and enviro whackos something to make a big deal out of. Someone records a video and before you know it, every fisherman is a primitive, uneducated merciless killer subject to stricter regulation.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



grouper1963 said:


> It's not like there ain't a crapload of skates and rays - they're plentiful.
> 
> When you pull a stunt like that, it gives the PETA and enviro whackos something to make a big deal out of. Someone records a video and before you know it, every fisherman is a primitive, uneducated merciless killer subject to stricter regulation.


When some gaffs a fish knowing they are going to throw it back isn't that the image they are perceiving?


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a fan of not killing anything unless I have to, intend to eat it or use it in some way, or it would have died if I tossed it back (hooked deep, doesn't revive when I put it back, etc). Saying it was 'returned to nature' is rationalizing an ignorant and wasteful act. Sure, something will eat it, but killing something to save a 2 dollar jig? Really? If you weren't comfortable with losing tackle, you wouldn't throw it out into the big bad ocean, right? 

This is why people end up wanting to ban or restrict hunting and fishing, and as sportsmen, we have a duty to encourage conservation to protect our fishing grounds and continued fishing rights. Guys like this fellow give all of us a bad name.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Scoolbubba said:


> I'm a fan of not killing anything unless I have to, intend to eat it or use it in some way, or it would have died if I tossed it back (hooked deep, doesn't revive when I put it back, etc). Saying it was 'returned to nature' is rationalizing an ignorant and wasteful act. Sure, something will eat it, but killing something to save a 2 dollar jig? Really? If you weren't comfortable with losing tackle, you wouldn't throw it out into the big bad ocean, right?
> 
> This is why people end up wanting to ban or restrict hunting and fishing, and as sportsmen, we have a duty to encourage conservation to protect our fishing grounds and continued fishing rights. Guys like this fellow give all of us a bad name.


Agreed!

Unfortunately, when I need shark bait I'll walk both side of Bob Sikes and generally someone has left a ray laying on the bridge.


----------

